# 100 y.o. Pilliod Tool Chest posted by Tools of the Trade



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

The old tool box I found caught the attention of Tools of the Trade:

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/hand-tools/carpenter-discovers-a-treasure-trove-of-tools_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.davidfrane#articlecomments


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Super find! That's a wonderful set of still very usable tools today.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow! Very nice, and you displayed it well… drool… drool… *;-)*


----------

